# To Fi users: What are some positives about Fe users?



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

They mostly have good intentions. 

They're kind, caring, thoughtful and empathetic. 

If you need them, they'll be there for you. 

They make others feel loved/liked/wanted/welcome. 

They keep people together, encourage people to do and be whatever they are capable of doing/being and they do it with confidence and enthusiasm which is inspiring. 

They can make you feel like the most important person in the world.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

Some of the ones I know come to my dorm every now and then and give me food for no reason.


----------

